

News sites reining in nasty user comments - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/web/07/19/commenting.on.news.sites/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
igravious
Oh, this is the same CNN that

    
    
      "CNN yesterday ended the 20-year career of
      Octavia Nasr, its Atlanta-based Senior Middle-
      East News Editor, because of a now-deleted
      tweet she wrote on Sunday[...]"
    

[http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/07/08...](http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/07/08/media)

So you know, _whatever_

------
pmiller2
I wonder if Bayes theorem can come to the rescue here like it has for spam?

